# Bond Swamp NWR Hog Hunt



## oldfatbubba (Jan 3, 2013)

Yesterday, I hunted Bond Swamp on the opening day of their 2013 firearm hog hunt.   There were 60 hogs on the sheet at the end of day which, from what I understand, is a pretty good total.   I'm debating going back but, given the level hunting pressure, I'm wondering if they all moved on.    What are others experience?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 4, 2013)

Never been there, but looking at the threads from last year the hog hunting seemed to be good the first 2 weeks and then really dropped off after that.

60 hogs in one day is incredible!

Did you see any hogs and was it crowded?


----------



## Curtis (Jan 4, 2013)

The first day is the day. Day 2 you may still pick up a couple of strays, by day 3 they are hunkered down or gone of f the property.  The last two years have followed that pattern, pretty sure this year will be the same.  This weekend should be a ton of hunters and maybe a handful of pigs.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 4, 2013)

Curtis said:


> The first day is the day. Day 2 you may still pick up a couple of strays, by day 3 they are hunkered down or gone of f the property. The last two years have followed that pattern, pretty sure this year will be the same. This weekend should be a ton of hunters and maybe a handful of pigs.


 
Thanks, Curtis. Very helpful!

Danny, the woods were quite crowded but I managed to find Porkette, here....


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice sow!


----------



## fearthebeard (Jan 9, 2013)

*Big Hog*

I heard that a very big hog was checked out from Bond Swamp.  Did anybody see any pics of it?  I heard it was 400+ lbs.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 10, 2013)

No, but I'll be there this weekend and will ask the ranger.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 12, 2013)

I hunted Bond Swamp this AM and it was absolutely dead.  The freshest sign I saw was >24 hrs old.  According to the log, it's been 5 days since the last hog was taken.  With that said, 90 have been signed out since the beginning of the hunt, the largest being 450 lbs! Gotta love the nickname...


----------



## retiredkilla (Jan 12, 2013)

i do not believe it.. been hunting there sense it opened, around 2000.. never saw a hog that big or a track that big...just sayin....


----------

